# ---I need advice on PRUNING my young MAPLE TREE---



## Antonpug (Oct 13, 2007)

I planted a maple tree from forest last spring so it has been in the ground through a summer, a winter, a spring and a summer. The first year, the foliage was not very lush, probably becayuse of the stress, however this year the foliage was very lush and green and there was aobut one foor of new growth. I am really glad 

However I don't know if I should prune it or how and when I should do it. 

I included some photos, please look at them and tell me how I might want to prune it (if it needs to be pruned)


----------



## treeseer (Oct 13, 2007)

The branch to the left needs to be subordinated i. e. reduced by about half.

http://hort.ifas.ufl.edu/woody/Plan.html

Nice tree.


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree, a clip or two at the tips on the codominate leader now with the intention on removing it later. I would also put some rubber hose on that rope around the trunk of the tree. If the tree has already been in the ground a year you can probably lose the stake and rope anyway.


----------

